# Mini Donk Housing Plans



## FlatCreekFarm

Now that I'm closer to bringing my two babies home, I really am wanting a better shed than what we have for them. (Actually, dear hubby's idea of suitable housing differs from mine... imagine that




: ) What we have now is actually a quanset style hog house that he thinks we can build up at the bottom to make it a little taller... the real problem I'm seeing with that is it's going to be too cramped for the jennets - especially as they grow.

What *I* would like is a 3-sided building w/ a shed type roof, very simple design & at least big enough to shelter/shade two mini donkeys (and maybe someday--babies too?). Would also like it tall enough for my 5'7 frame to fit inside to clean it out. And, lastly, something simple enough a beginner carpenter like myself (with basic skills but lots of motivation



: )... could put together fairly easily.

Any input, ideas, pics of YOUR donk houses, links to free plans, etc... would be greatly appreciated :bgrin I've been searching the net but all I'm finding are complicated, fancy, expensive-to-build sheds



: I've got six weeks till they come home



:




: and THANKS!!!


----------



## JumpinJackFarm

:aktion033: What a GREAT topic :aktion033:

We should all post pics of our enclosures :aktion033:

I basically have a "generic" 3 stall "metal" barn off of our Shop...(it was here when we bought it)

And Jerry...LOL... built our "Loafing Shed" :bgrin :aktion033: (it has blown out a few times from the wind!!!) ...

I think a loafing shed sounds like what you want to build or create



:





I'll take pics of ours....trust me NOTHING fancy here...just ideas .

*Hay...are those "Hog" sheds like half round pieces of metal??


----------



## FlatCreekFarm

JumpinJackFarm said:


> :aktion033: What a GREAT topic :aktion033:
> 
> We should all post pics of our enclosures :aktion033:
> 
> I basically have a "generic" 3 stall "metal" barn off of our Shop...(it was here when we bought it)
> 
> And Jerry...LOL... built our "Loafing Shed" :bgrin :aktion033: (it has blown out a few times from the wind!!!) ...
> 
> I think a loafing shed sounds like what you want to build or create
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take pics of ours....trust me NOTHING fancy here...just ideas .
> 
> *Hay...are those "Hog" sheds like half round pieces of metal??


I was secretly hoping that everyone would jump on the bandwagon and post pics of their enclosures



: But I also thought it would be great for ideas. Yes I think a loafing shed is just exactly what I need, but I'm open to any and all inspiration



: I can always use the "fancy" ideas for future use, but in reality the first donkey shack will be purely practical and no-frills. Of course, I'm still worried about the babies' safety against predators, so if the shed just happens to have a door, that would be cool too



:

Yup the quanset(?) style hog shed is like half-round pieces of (galvanized) metal. I think I would prefer to save it for my future goats... don't tell my hubby :flirt: Bring those shelter/shed/enclosure pictures on :lol:


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm

Ok, I ran out there quick before it got to dark out. Nothing fancy at all here, but all is doable. We have a working farm..and my barns work out great for me. Even all my cobwebs like to think of my barns as "HOME" :bgrin First is the inside of our main barn, its 40'x 96' was a old dairy barn , which Bob re built for my minis.



Second is one of our small run-in sheds. Bob has these made so if I need to split them up I can put a divider across them and have 2 box stalls.We also put a door on them so it can be closed off completely if I need too, and in winter we open it just enough for them to get in and out. These were very easy and reasonable to make. On this one he still has to put the plywood in the inside of it. (like a kick board) Mine are tall enough for me to stand and work in. I'm 5"5". so I would guess these to be about 6' tall and 20' x 10' in size. The outside-



and now the inside...



and last is a pic (if you can see it between the fences...of our run in for our big horses. This one is tall., so if the percherons come over they can fit into it easy as well. also,.so they can get in it with the bobcat, and clean, I think the size is 24' x 36' , it also has a lean-too off the side of it.



Corinne


----------



## FlatCreekFarm

Thanks so much, Corinne!! I love your barns, and I think that first one is something I (we?) could do simply and affordably. Looks like Bob is a very handy guy to have around



: Very nice set-up y'all have :aktion033: Thank you again for sharing!

I think everyone will enjoy seeing each other's barns etc. Whenever I finally get mine up, I'll post it too :bgrin


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm

Tammy, Are you sure you mean the first barn..that one is a very large converted dairy barn, I have 16 box stalls in there, a feed area, a water/wash area, 2 huge foaling stalls, a 8' aisle, a barn cleaner, and off the back of it--Bob built a 3 sided lean too, (actually 2 sided since the back side is the actual barn) and the front of it has big sliding doors which I leave open in nice weather but close (making it a solid wall) in bad weather, leaving just about a 10' end open..that about 10' x 60'. The small run-ins would be ideal for what you want. They are the perfect size for 2 ...I actually have 7 in the one on the pic right now...3 yearling boys, 2 -3 yr old stallions and a mare and her colt! ...and there is room to spare, but don't tell your hubby that! :bgrin Got to think ahead...you know for those babies!



: If you need spiffs let me know. I think that one cost under $500.00 to make.


----------



## FlatCreekFarm

MeadowRidge Farm said:


> Tammy, Are you sure you mean the first barn..that one is a very large converted dairy barn, I have 16 box stalls in there, a feed area, a water/wash area, 2 huge foaling stalls, a 8' aisle, a barn cleaner, and off the back of it--Bob built a 3 sided lean too, (actually 2 sided since the back side is the actual barn) and the front of it has big sliding doors which I leave open in nice weather but close (making it a solid wall) in bad weather, leaving just about a 10' end open..that about 10' x 60'. The small run-ins would be ideal for what you want. They are the perfect size for 2 ...I actually have 7 in the one on the pic right now...3 yearling boys, 2 -3 yr old stallions and a mare and her colt! ...and there is room to spare, but don't tell your hubby that! :bgrin Got to think ahead...you know for those babies!
> 
> 
> 
> : If you need spiffs let me know. I think that one cost under $500.00 to make.


Corinne, no, I certainly did not mean the first barn - at least not as a starter barn. Who knows where my head is lately  That is one niiice barn though. I love it!! And the fact it's a converted dairy barn just makes it even more special. We have a big barn, but alas, it is full of farm equipment and such. Nothing exciting in there like horses & donkeys. But of course I meant that the other sheds would be perfect for my babies, and future babies



: I'm compiling pictures and ideas to further my case & I'm including your notes too. Thanks again!


----------



## jdomep

This is what my guys live in 24/7










It was inexpensive and has lasted 2 years so far





It is 2 cattle panels T-posts, board for the back and a tarp.


----------



## FlatCreekFarm

jdomep said:


> This is what my guys live in 24/7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was inexpensive and has lasted 2 years so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is 2 cattle panels T-posts, board for the back and a tarp.


Now that is definitely one I could do by myself. I like that!! And I also like that you have a board in the back too. Ok, I'm adding to my picture folder



: Thanks!





Also, if anyone has found any USDA (or other) links for free downloadable plans... please share



I haven't found one downloadable plan yet that is just a loafing shed style - most are too complicated for my skills, and too expensive for my budget



:


----------



## Jill

I do not have any donkeys but I have very simple, not very expensive row type stables / barns for my horses. they are built pole barn style. The stalls are 8x12 and the height at the front is 8', to about 6' in the back. My husband built these for me just out of his head and is building another now. Other than the little barns, the run in shed is 16x12, and the metal carport (lined w/ wood) is 18x21.


----------



## JumpinJackFarm

I love everyones enclosures



: Gosh Ce... if I had a barn that size? WoW ...I'd have fun filling it !!!

Julie....I love yours too...the snow can just roll off.

And I love the concept of Jills ...hmmmm...I think we are going to change ours



:

OK...here is ours



: Now mind you it has gone through several floods...the wind has blown off the walls twice and the roof once. And the best part...the Donks HATE it



:






The foundation is these cement blocks...3 on each side






Abbie overseeing what I am doing inside the shed






Zepp checking out the inside...






Dinner time...had to share this










Had to share this one too...pic of our mountain last evening...


----------



## Emily's mom

Teri love your mountain!!!!

Since we are talking about shelter for the "kids", does any one put them in at night like I do Emily because I'm a sook!!!

The horse and Max the other Kid live outside at night, they just have Cherokee's outside stall with the door open, it is a very large box stall.

Not sure how much they use it.

I may find a picture to follow......


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm

Teri, I LOVE your mountain..we have nothing but fields;lakes;and forest around us, :no: no mountains, heck...we're lucky to have a few "bigger hills". :no: but we do have alot of ski resorts, with hills :bgrin Ce

Cheryl, I'm way up in northern Wisconsin, and our winters get really cold and nasty...kind of like yours. All my donkeys go into the main barn at night throughout winter months, and out for a little while each day for excersize. Donkeys just dont get the heavy winter coats like the horses do. I know alot of people who live near me do keep there's out, and dont have a problem, but mine go in. My jack goes in a stall every night. I have mine out spring thru fall...mine are out 24/7. Corinne


----------



## JumpinJackFarm

The only time I lock them up is when we have alot of snow and it is cold. They don't mind the snow and have gotten frost bite on their hooves (the farrier showed us this when she trims.... the hoof wall turns Pink) My Donks get a nice Winter coat and they can take temps quite low.

I have noticed that during the Summer months they tend to sleep outside and the Winter they go into the barn to sleep.


----------



## jdomep

JumpinJackFarm said:


> The only time I lock them up is when we have alot of snow and it is cold.



I do this too especially when it is windy! They hate cold wind :no:

And yes our little dome does great in the snow etc...


----------



## FlatCreekFarm

Jill, I love the concept of your li'l barns too. How cool is that?! The stalls would be just wonderful. Lovely pictures too, and I thank you for sharing.

Teri, I love your mountain too, and your donkeys, and thanks for posting the picture of your shed too. Looks like it works great! I would take that!

Ahhh, yes, more photos for my idea folder



: It should be interesting to see what I finally end up with.

I plan to lock my babies up at night also, at least until they're grown! Cheryl, I guess I am a "sook" too... lol... just can't help myself



:


----------



## RNR

We have a Taro hut too it has been up around 4 years and last through 4 tornatos and a few snows and did great till the ICe storms this last winter we fixed it and it is standing fine again! Luckly the horses were not out in that pen during the ice storm


----------



## chandab

My mini barn and shelter are very simple, but work very well. You can check them out on my website, including information about how we built them, nothing too detailed, but will still give you an idea.

http://www.freewebs.com/hcminis/minibarnandcorrals.htm


----------



## FlatCreekFarm

chandab said:


> My mini barn and shelter are very simple, but work very well. You can check them out on my website, including information about how we built them, nothing too detailed, but will still give you an idea.


Gosh, Chanda that is really nice! I like all the extra info on there too - thanks!



:


----------



## chandab

FlatCreekFarm said:


> chandab said:
> 
> 
> 
> My mini barn and shelter are very simple, but work very well. You can check them out on my website, including information about how we built them, nothing too detailed, but will still give you an idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Gosh, Chanda that is really nice! I like all the extra info on there too - thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> :
Click to expand...

Thank you. Glad it was helpful. If you have any questions, I'll be glad to answer what I can.


----------



## minimule

Mine are simple. I designed them and Dave helped me build them. They are 3 sided, 6'x9'x4.6'. They are made entirely of metal. The frame is 1" square tubing and the walls are the 3' sheets of pro panel (like the metal roof material). My minis all share the barns, 2 to 1. Of course, Kilroy has his OWN 6'x6'x4.6' barn!












The broodmares all have thier own 6'x9' barns. They are meant to be storage sheds but we had them leave the doors off. These are heavy, not the light weight ones you get at Home Depot or Lowes.


----------



## Jill

I have one other shelter to show. It's not the one I am the most proud of but it does come in handy. We basically "slapped it together" in a day back in 2000 (long story). The pen attached to this is about 15x30. The stall is 8x8. It's come in handy when we've had to separate a horse from the rest, and I even sometimes have put my big dogs in this pen, which is why we put chain link gates at either end (you can see one of them here). Tthere is also a really big dog kennel to one side of this pen -- that is what's on the right side of the photo... and you can see our big storage shed and then further back a corner of the hay barn.


----------



## FlatCreekFarm

minimule said:


> Of course, Kilroy has his OWN 6'x6'x4.6' barn!


Nice set-up, minimule! thanks for sharing







Jill said:


> I have one other shelter to show. It's not the one I am the most proud of but it does come in handy. We basically "slapped it together" in a day back in 2000 (long story).


I like this one too, Jill



: Actually, as fast as time is passing, we may need to "slap one together in a day" too



: Thank you again for the great ideas!


----------

